# Lets have a photo contest...



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

On another forum I visit occasionally, they do a monthly photo contest. I stole their idea, shhh and thought it would be fun if everyone submitted a photo in a certain category. Once all the photos are submitted, we will start a poll thread where people can vote. So lets start with the category of "I had the time of my life."

*The rules are:*

Only ONE photo per member, (even if you have multiple dogs, just ONE photo total)
No altered photos (except resizing or cropping, lightening, or solid borders like Dakota Spirit has, but no color changes or effects allowed.)
Try to keep the comments to a minimum, or the thread may get really long.
I'll give it plenty of time for everyone to submit, but will probably cut it off Sunday.
After all photos submitted, I will put them into a judging thread, with a poll, and we all vote.
Dont get your feelings hurt if you don't win. This isnt a "whos dog is better contest" Its a "What picture matches the theme the best" contest
Lastly, HAVE FUN!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Didn't even have to think about it.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

The first time Blake has been out alone with the "terror" JRT.
They had a ball so i guess Blake had the time of his life.

Harrise.lol


----------



## Chicster (Jan 17, 2008)

Cody had the time of his life... hiking with his daddy on Mt. Rainier!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Riley had the time of his life being a wild crazy puppy


----------



## Razman (Apr 16, 2008)

... I played sooooo hard....


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is the evidence that Cherokee always has the time of his life in the woods. He comes home and sleeps like this for about 5 hours.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

I had the time of my life........ Swimming with momma


----------



## Jaylie (Mar 5, 2007)

Can we also make it a rule that you can't vote for your own dog?? 

I had the time of my life...At Disneyland


----------



## bucky685 (May 6, 2008)

Scratching your face after playing in the mud might not be the best idea but i was a great time!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ohh yes good idea.

You can't vote for your own dog, but those who entered are encouraged to vote


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

"you were gone three hours, what'd you expect me to do?"


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)




----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Our favorite day ever:


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The aftermath of a soccer game in the mud this past winter.


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

My mom let me go to a bridal shower with the LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)




----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Otis smiling at his first Park Trip


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Does it have to be your dog? Because I love this pic of one of the Pugs in my Pug group at the end of our Halloween Pug party!


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

OK, it's blurry cause she was going bananas in the pool... but she has that crazy pug face going on. She worshipped this pool (for $7!) and stayed in it for an hour last weekend: (date stamp messed up when i changed the batteries)


----------



## heidiann (Feb 3, 2008)

Topaz on the dock at the lake...his favorite place in the world!!


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

*"Sometimes I like to bite off more than I can chew!"*


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

"Running as fast as you possibly can...."


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

" I had the time of my life" on the sofa and made myself at home.. - Logan


----------



## SMoore (Nov 9, 2007)

I just wanted to have fun in the mud, mom! Don't be mad.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

A walk in the woods...




I changed my pic....if its too late to change my old one was: http://i179.photobucket.com/albums/w294/jenni_feathers_122/The dogs/SANY0128.jpg


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

The sisters crashing after a good days swim..


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

What says "I've had the time of my life" more then a happy bully:


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Playing at the park.

You know, you can't stop people from voting for their own dog since its anonymous.


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

Such a happy face!


----------



## lace5407 (Apr 11, 2008)

This is what my 2 consider having fun!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Playing at the park.
> 
> You know, you can't stop people from voting for their own dog since its anonymous.


Yes I know but I was asking people to have the curtosey not to or it would be a boring contest. But if you want to vote for Snoopy, be my guest

CONTEST OVER

I am sorry if anyone didnt get to post their pic. If this one is a hit, then I will start anothet topic. I am going to start the voting thread now.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know, I was only joking. I wouldn't vote for my own dog.


----------



## SteveLuvsHisPit (Jun 4, 2008)

...I had the time of my life having my first taste of peanut butter...and falling in love with it!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Thats a really cute pic! But I did end the contest and voting has begun, but I look forward to your submission in the next one!


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I vote for the next photo topic to be "most likely to succeed".


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> I vote for the next photo topic to be "most likely to succeed".


haha that would be really cute! I was debating between "Lets see those EARS!" and "Hey, thats not a toy!" But Most likely to succeed would be cute... do you have a particular pic in mind?? lol


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

For most likely to succeed I would have two, just would have to decide which one,


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

4dogs3cats said:


> haha that would be really cute! I was debating between "Lets see those EARS!" and "Hey, thats not a toy!" But Most likely to succeed would be cute... do you have a particular pic in mind?? lol


I think we should stick to themes like “most likely to succeed” and “hey that’s not a toy” rather than something based around looks like “lets see those EARS” since a breed with huge ears will defiantly have an advantage over a breed with tiny ears (usually). Just my 2 cents


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Rupert's Mom said:


> I think we should stick to themes like “most likely to succeed” and “hey that’s not a toy” rather than something based around looks like “lets see those EARS” since a breed with huge ears will defiantly have an advantage over a breed with tiny ears (usually). Just my 2 cents


No I agree with that. I almost reconsidered thats not a toy, because some people have well trained dogs that dont play with things that arent toys


----------



## doggymommy (Jun 5, 2008)

Echo (the Gsd) and Cinder (the Cur) "having the time of their life" in my backyard!











I am so sorry, I didn't realize the contest was over. What a fun idea, another forum I belong to did the same thing and it was quite a hit.

Good luck to all the finalists and may the "most fun" win!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> CONTEST OVER
> 
> I am sorry if anyone didnt get to post their pic. If this one is a hit, then I will start anothet topic. I am going to start the voting thread now.


doggymommy, the contest has been over for awhile. 

Edit: Just saw that you edited. lol


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> No I agree with that. I almost reconsidered thats not a toy, because some people have well trained dogs that dont play with things that arent toys


I really like those 2 ideas (big ears and thats not a toy). Just because a dog has big ears doesnt mean the dog will win. Im sure there are people who would vote for tiny ears or different colored ears or ears in weird positions. Im a big dog ear fan so Plus I am waiting for a topic that I would be able to participate in (I know I probably wont get much votes but can I still participate?).

Also there is a way to know who voted for who. Just click so that you can see who voted for what *when your creating the poll*. I did a poll like that before.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I really like those 2 ideas (big ears and thats not a toy). Just because a dog has big ears doesnt mean the dog will win. Im sure there are people who would vote for tiny ears or different colored ears or ears in weird positions. Im a big dog ear fan so Plus I am waiting for a topic that I would be able to participate in (I know I probably wont get much votes but can I still participate?).
> 
> Also there is a way to know who voted for who. Just click so that you can see who voted for what *when your creating the poll*. I did a poll like that before.


Yeah but I dont want anyone to get any bad feelings. This way, no one knows who voted for who. I cant wait to start the next one! And sure SLk you can vote!


Its okay if you missed this one, Im gonna do plenty more!


----------



## salamndstron (May 28, 2008)

So many cute dogs. I like the drunk pug the best=)


----------

